# review: testing Berkeley Fireline Braid on a casting reel!



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its been a while since my last review. which was about a Penn Torque 100.

so we finally had some good weather here in nyc.
i decided to head out to ol sheepshead bay pier. and give this fairly newly introduced superline a test.

i know this is a long awaited review everywhere and for everyone.. ive noticed no one has talked or reviewed this line yet.

since i got a few spools of this stuff for cheap, i would not mind blowing up my reel and cutting line just for you guys.

my test setup is as follows -- a pure fishing setup.. which all of you use, or can get for cheap.

*everything is OFF SHELF!! nothing special. or custom (except my handle grip)*

_- BPS Oceanmaster Cape Point Special 6-12 heaver.
- fishing tuned. Abu 6500 Mag Premium (florida). abec5 hybrids. mags on 5. my reel can cast down to 3 no major problem. YMMV.
- berkeley fireline braid 65# low vis green.
- hi seas hi vis red 50# mono shockleader.
- plain jane 5oz (i could definitely get more distance with a pyramid FYI)_

initial thoughts: 
holy smokes! this is smooth. like the daiwa surf braid we can get here. 
but not quite as smooth as the other JDM braids or braids with a higher strands weaves. but think about the price difference! we have a winner. =D

a closer look:
the line is very very round, full,thick,SOLID in feel. very limp. (this is VERY GOOD as it almost feels like mono)

knot:
it ties knots VERY VERY WELL. usually i have problems tying alberto/albrights to the shocker with braids without glue.
FLB, the knot had very very strong without glue. i left a 1/2" tag before i started to cast. and it was still 1/2" when i called it a day.

line capacity:
i spooled line at home, with a cheap berkeley spooling station.
since i tested a 65# braid.. its thick. about 15-20# mono in size. about .40mm in diameter (educated guessing)
so my abu has probably, approx.. 200-230yards on it.
i am definitely NOT WORRIED about not having enough line to fight fish.. cause therell be no fight. 
this is 65# braid we are talking about.. you can literally drag the fish back to you on the beach.
not 15# mono..

i can lockdown drag on my tiny abu,, and still haul fish ass. with plenty of line breaking strength overhead left..
i could bend the reel's frame before i break the line..

how tested:
all casts were overhead cast. with sinker directly behind me at 6 o'clock.
drop length at where the gather guide is.
no OTG or pendulum or that other BS.. remember i said PURE FISHING. not tourney/grass casting.




bah! i know youre bored already.. pics!

before cast. 








rod + sinker









after cast.









distance? sinker lands next to or over that buoy in the distant, constantly throughout my session.









conclusions:
great line. limp. no stretch. did not dig in (for me anyways). near silent retrieve.
_
*note:*usually casting mono on a 6500, you can lay line across with about 6-7 handle turns.
with braid. i use only 4-5 turns. so the crosses are at a bigger angle. hopefully not giving any room for line to dig into itself._

there is very heavy dye on the line. after thumb releasing, i got ALOT of water+dye on my hand.
im sure after a few rinses and some more casts, ill get it all out.

Castability: 10/10
Noise: 8/10
Build Quality: 10/10 . line is very uniform. could not spot any unevenness.
Value: 7/10. braided lines are expensive in general.. -3. for 40$ i can get a 1lb spool of mono, thatll last me 2 years.

until next time =;D)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've have,in general, never used fireline on a conventional,except for backing..Only used it on spinners and never higher than 30lb... So,I may not be the one to answer..

Have heard it will dig into the spool,no issues there,but it is used for backing.. Only had a few fish into the backing,and most of those were big sharks.. Never had any issues..

Did try it once as a casting line on conventional,although IF I did backlash there was BIG trouble... So,I dropped that idea really quick....  

Not sure about the dye you're speaking of?? I would guess it's the same deal I got going when I say the line is broken in good,turns kind of a smoke color,almost white or grey.. At that time the line is at it's best,jmo.. Always had good luck with knots in fireline and never understood why folks used glue and were always speaking of knot slippage?? 

No doubt more expensive.. The compairison you're using with a lb spool and lasting you two yrs with mono is probably a good one.. Although,when you consider the fireline will last you 5yr,reversing spool occassionally,it more than pays for itself.. That is,if you ain't like me and backlash the devil out of it....  Definatly last a loooooong time on my spinners,and mono is out of the question nowadays...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I love braid, but am afraid I'll fillet my fingers or tear up my reel in a back lash especially since I mainly fish with 6 ounces plus. That stuff is harsh on the hands. Love it on a bass stick and my spinning seat trout stick. Still scared of it on a conventional surf rod.


----------



## bear74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I never fished with braid. I always used mono. But I also only saltwater fished a few times and plan on doing it more so I am going to give braid a shot this year. We will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I picked up 1500 yards of fireline for $90. Haven't put it on any of my reels yet. I think I'll try it out on both types. BTW it's #30lb test in hi-vis green.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Great Review. May have to give this stuff a try on my Inshore reels. According to the Berkley site they show the 65# to be equal to 14# Mono.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried 20lb Power Pro on my abu6500C3Ctmag and it wasn't pretty. My stroke just isn't smooth enough and blow-ups with PP are expensive. 

That being said, most guys that I know who use braid on conventionals successfully are throwing 50lb test. I guess the heavier line has more body to it and it isn't as prone to fluffing up.

As far as digging in goes, seems to me that as long as you keep your thumb moving and don't wrap the line on in parallel rows, digging in shouldn't be a problem. My spinners are all Daiwa's and they wrap the line on in a diagonal crosshatch pattern. If you do that with your thumb on a conventional it should prevent digging in. Your mileage may vary....


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

You think with a higher lb. test that this line would be good for sharks off the beach??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Fireline, in the smaller lb tests, isnt a very round line. It's one of my favorites right off the shelf. I do like PP in some instances, but PP is too stiff and wirey for me right off the bat. When I need some more and have the $$ I think I will go with the Sufix.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Neat that this thread came up.

I am using the Berkley Fireline but in the metered version of 50 lb test. I have it on a cabo 60 that we have been vert jigging and grouper fishing with. So far so good. Three hundred feet down and hauled AJs all day with it up from the deep. 

The line is round and I like that. I have a bottom shot of 80 pound mono that I tied the vertical jig knot and it never slipped HAd a few breaks/bite off in the mono though.

300 yards was allot cheaper then the sufix braid I usually use.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ryan that surprises me. Fireline has never been touted as a really round line per say. Like I said, Ive only used up to the 20lb size. It still had some 'mush' to it and was somewhat flat. Sounds like a good like to go to if you want something big.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Ryan that surprises me. Fireline has never been touted as a really round line per say. Like I said, Ive only used up to the 20lb size. It still had some 'mush' to it and was somewhat flat. Sounds like a good like to go to if you want something big.


remember guys, this is the new BRAID. not the ol fused one.
they advertise as radial construction weave. meaning its like 6-10 weaves.
hence why i say its very round. i look at the pic on the box. the draw the crosssection of line. and it shows 7 weaves.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ooeric said:


> remember guys, this is the new BRAID. not the ol fused one.
> they advertise as radial construction weave. meaning its like 6-10 weaves.
> hence why i say its very round. i look at the pic on the box. the draw the crosssection of line. and it shows 7 weaves.



dang...shows what 3 kids do for you. Im a fireline advocate on spinning reels, and didnt know they had a new one 

Ok, ignore my stupid comments.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

I noticed the new braid is a little thinner than the original superline. 15# test Fireline braid is 4# test size... 20# test is 6# size.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey ooeric, thanks for this review. I've been looking at braid. Helpful stuff here in this thread!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Ooeric, outstanding review. I had horrible results with braid in the past on my Abu's (Blue Yonder and 6500c3ct mag) but will give Fire line braid a try. Thank you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ooeric said:


> remember guys, this is the new BRAID. not the ol fused one.
> they advertise as radial construction weave. meaning its like 6-10 weaves.
> hence why i say its very round. i look at the pic on the box. the draw the crosssection of line. and it shows 7 weaves.


 Dern,wrote that post for nothin.....  In that post was refering to the old version,as I have a couple of lb spools and use it on spinners regularly... Do the same as Ryan,hauling up amberjacks,kings,cobes,and sharks over 200lbs off wrecks here in Hatteras.. I'm using the old 20lb test..

If the new stuff is better will have to buy a new spool when the old wears out.. May be a while though,cause it last a looooongg time....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Interesting thread.

I guess I'm old school.

It seems 65lb Fireline is the same diameter as 15lb-20lb mono.

It seems 65lb Fireline is harder to pick out of a backlash than mono.

It seems 65lb Fireline is a lot more expensive than mono.

It seems you don't get all that more distance with a cast with 65lb Firelione than with the same diameter mono.

I seems you have to worry about equipment failure when using 65lb Fireline on rods and reels rated to 30lbs. 

I don't have problems reeling in cobia, drum and stripers with 17lb or 20lb mono. 

I guess I'll keep fishing with mono on my conventionals. 

Nice review of that new Fireline, Ooreic. First I've seen on that line.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya. i would prefer mono on the surf myself.
but trying it on a few outings wont hurt. keep a few spare mono filled spools in the bag.

next time, ill try the 50 or 40 versions. get more capacity. but see if the thinner line digs in or not.

i can honestly picture myself putting this on my bottom fishing reels..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well just an update.
i never tried the line on a coffeegrinder.. so i dont know how itll cast on them.
for conventional reels... :thumbs up: ! smooth, round, quiet, and strong, cant complain.

since then, ive took off the line from the tiny abu and put it all (after i reattached the leftovers on the linespool) onto my newell p229f.
then slapped it to my lami xsw70h for bouncing 5-14oz sinkers along the bottom.
(really good rod combo if you can find the rod, i recommend you to snatch it if you see one)

i really, really like this line.. 
im able to thumb the line with the drag; near or locked down.
during the summer/fall, i was hauling fat gator size 30"+ blues and bass from the bottom. 
literally,, im winching them up in about less then a minute from <100ft depths.

a month ago i was hauling cbass and tog, and the line was still smooth after being in the cloest for 3-4 months.

it still turned my thumb a lil green. i guess the dye hasnt been completely washed off yet. 
but thats not a drawback.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't fish conventional, only spinners and I have used Fireline crystal for the past three years and it is still on my Daiwa Emcasts, BG's and other reels and working fine. I do not tie it directly to the spool but instead back it with 20 lb Berkley Big Game.

The major knock I have on it is that it is a pain in butt to cut with clippers and it WILL slice your finger to the bone if you are not careful when casting or are not using a mono leader.

The major plus is that it will not stretch, it breaks at higher than it's rating, it is highly abrasive resistant and it casts like a dream and only gets better with age.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

again. again, this is not the fused fireline.
this is the newer braided version of it.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

For a while, I loaded up an Abu 5500 CT mag with 14lb test fireline and found it to be a good caster but not a lot better than 12lb mono. On the other hand, i was only using it on an Allstar 1267 wth 2 oz stingsilvers. I suspect it would cast heavier weights far better. I made sure that centrifugal blocks where installed in addition to the magnets and did not have a problem with backlashes. i since moved that line onto t a 5500 CS mag but I am tempted to try it again on the 5500 CT. Thanks for posting this. Tom


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Furball said:


> For a while, I loaded up an Abu 5500 CT mag with 14lb test fireline and found it to be a good caster but not a lot better than 12lb mono. On the other hand, i was only using it on an Allstar 1267 wth 2 oz stingsilvers. I suspect it would cast heavier weights far better. I made sure that centrifugal blocks where installed in addition to the magnets and did not have a problem with backlashes. i since moved that line onto t a 5500 CS mag but I am tempted to try it again on the 5500 CT. Thanks for posting this. Tom


I guess as many times as you mention it, it doesn't stick. This is not the Fused Fireline but Fireline Braid which is totally different. It's supposed be rounder, more supple and baitcast reel friendly.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Newsjeff said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I guess I'm old school.
> 
> ...


The whole advantage to using braid is lost if you compare 65lb. braid to 17lb mono. On my Saltist 20h, I actually run 30lb. braid which has a much thinner diameter than 17lb. mono - therefore it casts significantly farther. It's also of course stronger. When I get hung up on reef, I used to always break off at the slim beauty knot that joins my 17# mono to the shock. Now I break more often at the knot on the rig as if there is no splice at all. The trick to not picking out birdnests is to mag your reel, have it dialed in correctly and keep your casting form smooth. Yes, it does cost more but easy to spool the entire 300 yds. on the 20h. If I do start to run low, I pull if off and back it with mono and respool close to the lip so 300yds. can last a long time. My current setup is the Saltiga Ballistic 35, Saltist 20h, 30# Spiderwire Stealth with 30# shock, 5 or 6 oz. lead. It's been money in the bank in both performance and ease of use.


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review Eric. I'm a spinner person and will try the lighter 20-30lb version once the fishing season starts again. By the way, happy new year everyone! May 2010 be filled with record breaking catches for all of you :beer:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Eric thanks for the review. I don't use braid so I am alittle confused about the 50lb mono shock leader on a 65lb mainline. Could you explain to this braid newbie why you need it. 

Thanks


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Stickbom! said:


> Thanks for the review Eric. I'm a spinner person and will try the lighter 20-30lb version once the fishing season starts again. By the way, happy new year everyone! May 2010 be filled with record breaking catches for all of you :beer:


 i just put 30lb FL-braid on my shimano btr3500b & im sold!!


----------



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

a couple years ago i had the letter of the month at sportfishing magazine and won a spool of any line berkley makes so went for broke and got a 1200 yard spool of 80# PP. started out using it on my party boay lightlining rig, a 7' 30#class rod with an okuma coronado cd90. it holds aprox 300yds of this line. i quit losing big kings that hit near the boat and tried to run under. next on a whim i spooled an abu 5600c5 with it and use it to set out a live pinfish when i surffish in the spring. it casts as far as i am able(definately not a champ caster) and works great for medium size sharks. they come in quick and release alive. i will try the 65# next time i've got the funds. the dye seems to take a long time to disappear. P.S. i don't recommend braid for bottom fishing on partyboats as it is so hard to untangle from other peoples lines.(inevitable on the party boat)


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> Hey Eric thanks for the review. I don't use braid so I am alittle confused about the 50lb mono shock leader on a 65lb mainline. Could you explain to this braid newbie why you need it.
> 
> Thanks


i use the leader to tie on the hook(s) and sinker to. if i snag i can snap at the sinker or hooks.
everything is tied direct. no swivel or stuff like that.

also its clear line for fish dont notice that dark line of braid near the bait.
50# mono breaks at about 60# or so, so if its a bad bad snag. itll break at the braid knot. saving my $$ braid.





wncfishbuster said:


> P.S. i don't recommend braid for bottom fishing on partyboats as it is so hard to untangle from other peoples lines.(inevitable on the party boat)


i use it anyways. if im paying to fish. im gonna catch fish. i like to know when a bergal is biting. so ill just move the bait away. 
and i always use a sinker heavy enough. it wont drift.
first tangle.. ok no problem. second time? same line? im cutting it. =]


----------

